# Patek Philippe: Real or Fake? [Case Resolved]



## Packleader (Aug 25, 2011)

Dear Friends,

I'd like some help identifying this Patek Philippe that was listed in an online auction BEFORE I send the payment. So time is of the essence. Literally.

These are the only pictures that were available. There were no pictures of the movement. I trust that the experts here will be able to spot a fake with one eye closed.

Thank you.


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

*Re: Patek Philippe: Real or Fake?*

How much?


----------



## Packleader (Aug 25, 2011)

*Re: Patek Philippe: Real or Fake?*

Thanks for writing back. It is $960 USD.

I've done a lot of research in the past couple of days to determine if it is real or fake. But in the end, it's clear to me that I need the help of watchuseek regulars to make an educated determination.

I'll appreciate any help that you or others may have to offer.


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

*Re: Patek Philippe: Real or Fake? Take a look at these pictures...*

960 is already an indication isn't it ?

Post moved because INQUIRIES def. is the wrong forum to post. Pls. re-read the sticky over there. Thank you.


----------



## Spit161 (Oct 9, 2009)

*Re: Patek Philippe: Real or Fake? Take a look at these pictures...*

Just think for a moment:
$960 for a Patek. That should tell you something.


----------



## Packleader (Aug 25, 2011)

*Re: Patek Philippe: Real or Fake? Take a look at these pictures...*

I had read the sticky in Inquiries and thought that I had found the correct forum to ask about this watch, but thanks for setting me straight.


----------



## Packleader (Aug 25, 2011)

*Re: Patek Philippe: Real or Fake? Take a look at these pictures...*

Other than the price, what tells you that it is a fake?

The auction was listed in the wrong category, so I thought that the price may have ended low because of that.

I haven't worn a watch since the day I bought a cell phone, well over a decade ago. I decided that it might be time to wear a watch again.

I'd really appreciate your help. I don't mind being mocked for being a sucker. I expected that after reading answers to other inquiries on the watchuseek forums. But I'm really trying to educate myself here. Please help.


----------



## Spit161 (Oct 9, 2009)

*Re: Patek Philippe: Real or Fake? Take a look at these pictures...*

The model it appears to represent (made by Patek) would be the Patek 5196G. However it appears to be a poor example of such.

- Hour markers on the dial are of the incorrect style. They should be solid, and pointed. Not rounded.
- The 12 o'clock hour markers appear to be incorrectly fitted. (The right hour marker is lower than the left). This would never get past Patek QC.
- The sub seconds should have "stick" markers, not numbers.
- The hands are of the incorrect style. They should be solid, not tapered in toward the cannon pinion.
- Minute markers should be of the spot type, not lines.
- The crown is of the incorrect size/shape for a watch with the 215PS(manual wind) movement
- The dial says "Swiss Made" when it should say "Swiss". It is also in the wrong place on the dial
- The lugs are of the wrong shape (they should be thin and long, not short and fat)
- The case back should be unsigned, not signed.
- This model, according the the Patek catalog, isn't offered on a bracelet.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Packleader (Aug 25, 2011)

*Re: Patek Philippe: Real or Fake? Take a look at these pictures...*

It does help. Thank you so much. That is a wealth of information that would have taken me years to learn.

I'm glad I asked. I'll have to cancel the transaction, since I won't knowingly buy counterfeits.


----------



## Packleader (Aug 25, 2011)

*Re: Patek Philippe: Real or Fake? Take a look at these pictures...*

Dear Friends,

This case has been resolved. Upon my sharing some of the technical information that I gathered from this thread, the seller agreed today to cancel the transaction. No payment will be due.

*Item: *Patek Philipe (Geneve) 
*Transaction end: *Aug-25-2011
* Case status: *Closed. You agreed to seller's request to cancel the transaction.
This case is now closed. You are no longer obligated to purchase this item.

Thank you all for your prompt and helpful responses!


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

*Re: Patek Philippe: Real or Fake? Take a look at these pictures...*

:think: Perhaps you should send each of us a nice bottle of Cognac in gratitude. ;-)


Packleader said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> This case has been resolved. Upon my sharing some of the technical information that I gathered from this thread, the seller agreed today to cancel the transaction. No payment will be due.
> 
> ...


----------



## Aliisloo (Feb 2, 2011)

Patek fake identification rule no. 1: If you have to ask, it probably is fake. 

Patek fake identification rule no. 2: If the deal is too good to be true, it probably is not true.


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

*Re: Patek Philippe: Real or Fake? Take a look at these pictures...*



Watchbreath said:


> :think: Perhaps you should send each of us a nice bottle of Cognac in gratitude. ;-)


Single malt single cask would do it for me..............


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

*Re: Patek Philippe: Real or Fake? Take a look at these pictures...*

Or Talisker - Double Mature.


stuffler said:


> Single malt single cask would do it for me..............


----------



## Spit161 (Oct 9, 2009)

*Re: Patek Philippe: Real or Fake? Take a look at these pictures...*



Packleader said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> This case has been resolved. Upon my sharing some of the technical information that I gathered from this thread, the seller agreed today to cancel the transaction. No payment will be due.
> 
> ...


Glad to hear it!


----------



## tictok55 (Oct 1, 2013)

*Re: Patek Philippe: Real or Fake? Take a look at these pictures...*

I'd like to know if the following is fake or not


----------



## The Naf (Mar 31, 2012)

*Re: Patek Philippe: Real or Fake? Take a look at these pictures...*

now *that* one is 100%...

Fake!!!


----------



## tictok55 (Oct 1, 2013)

*Re: Patek Philippe: Real or Fake? Take a look at these pictures...*

thank you,!


----------



## The Naf (Mar 31, 2012)

*Re: Patek Philippe: Real or Fake? Take a look at these pictures...*

oops sorry I was hoping someone would chime in before you saw my post...anyway I was trying to be funny...I hope you did see the FAKE that I wrote in extremely small light grey font at the bottom ;-)


----------



## shnjb (May 12, 2009)

*Re: Patek Philippe: Real or Fake? Take a look at these pictures...*

Come on, use your common sense.
Do you really think a watch you paid $1000 is going to be from Patek Philippe?


----------



## tictok55 (Oct 1, 2013)

*Re: Patek Philippe: Real or Fake? Take a look at these pictures...*

Yes I did see the faint "fake" at the bottom, that's why I thanked you with exclaimation !



The Naf said:


> oops sorry I was hoping someone would chime in before you saw my post...anyway I was trying to be funny...I hope you did see the FAKE that I wrote in extremely small light grey font at the bottom ;-)


----------



## tictok55 (Oct 1, 2013)

*Re: Patek Philippe: Real or Fake? Take a look at these pictures...*

How ever did you know it was $1000 ? Actually it was an auction and it ended at $3000.00.
How are you experts able to tell just by seeing the picture? Please enlighten me, I do not want to purchase fake stuff or be fooled.



shnjb said:


> Come on, use your common sense.
> Do you really think a watch you paid $1000 is going to be from Patek Philippe?


----------



## The Naf (Mar 31, 2012)

*Re: Patek Philippe: Real or Fake? Take a look at these pictures...*

Stick around this forum and you'll learn soon enough  compatibility with actual models/brand style aside often times simple things like level of finishing can be a dead giveaway...think about it...a Patek will cost you upwards of $20k...therefore the level of finishing on the movement dial hands etc and the level of execution of the design elements should be expected to be pretty flawless...not looking like scrap metal to say the least...if you have a view of the movement through an exhibition case-back it will become even more obvious... to give you an example this is what a Patek movement should look like (stolen from iim7v7im7 ):









Here's an example of what you may expect a Patek dial to look like:









granted these are not heavily used examples such as the one you listed but the differences should still be glaringly obvious 

let's compare:









Compare the crisp transition between the real thing and the fake...look at the date window...poorly cut out...printing...poorly executed etc...


----------

